# Hybrid Fursonas?



## Wakor (Jun 29, 2015)

I've seen a good amount, including snake-weasles, fox-otters, and panther-dragons. What do you think of em, and what kinds have you seen? 

(Bonus Round: Have you seen any plain weird, fucked up abominations?)


----------



## JerryFoxcoon (Jun 29, 2015)

Fox/raccoon hybrids are best hybrids!

This world needs more foxcoons :V


----------



## JynxLynx (Jun 29, 2015)

Hybrids are cool. Diversity ftw. 
Best mix?
A lynx and a cat. 
Because a lynx isn't already a cat.


----------



## Hewge (Jun 29, 2015)

They're cool when done right! 
But a lot of the time it's just _popular generic animal/popular generic animal_, or same _species/same species, but a different breed. E_ssentially just making something that's not a _"hybrid"_ at all.
Or it can even be something extra lame, like... a wolf or a fox, which is basically 90% canine feathers... but their third toe is part dragon. :v


----------



## DarkCedar (Jun 30, 2015)

I find being a hybrid is fun. taking two animals which are completely different and enjoying the traits of both. Its awesome to see what someones imagination can come up with,

Its also good to have  a backstory for those impossible breeds....like mine...Ferret/Snake. It sort of sets the mood for the character.


----------



## jorinda (Jun 30, 2015)

Wakor said:


> (Bonus Round: Have you seen any plain weird, fucked up abominations?)



http://www.furaffinity.net/full/12579702/
Plain weird, yes. Fucked up? Nah, I find it rather funny.


----------



## Hell_Charm (Jun 30, 2015)

Did you know that an actual suit of this character exists?


----------



## RedSavage (Jun 30, 2015)

^^^ Jesus christ. 



My character was meant to be a  Barbados Sheep and Coyote hybrid. 
But I'm thinking about just doing a general hellhound character based on the two species.


----------



## DarkCedar (Jun 30, 2015)

RedSavage said:


> ^^^ Jesus christ.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I think your fursona is awesome. though no one ever said you can only have one

I would love to be able to create a 3D CG model of mine.


----------



## Cassedy (Jun 30, 2015)

Dirty half-bloods disgust me.


----------



## Wakor (Jun 30, 2015)

jorinda said:


> http://www.furaffinity.net/full/12579702/
> Plain weird, yes. Fucked up? Nah, I find it rather funny.





Hell_Charm said:


> Did you know that an actual suit of this character exists?



Oh dear god this looks like some unholy Loki orgy. But at the same time... I'm intrigued. Props to the designers who made this clusterfuck. 



Cassedy said:


> Dirty half-bloods disgust me.



Oh god no please the last thing we need here is a furry Voldemort.


----------



## GamingGal (Jun 30, 2015)

I like hybrids when they're done right and not the whole "let's mash two popular animals together" ones. Or the "a billion things in one!" hybrids. Other than that, you do you!


----------



## Maelstrom Eyre (Jun 30, 2015)

I created my fursona (orca/wolf merfur) not to be a special, unique snowflake but because orcas and wolves are two animals I have always been fascinated by, and orcas have even been called "wolves of the sea."  And she did not start out that way, she was originally just a brown wolf that I used as a roleplay character in Second Life until I became more immersed in her character, developing a backstory and became more interested in the merfur faction of the fandom.  So, I got really bored at one point and wrote out an entire racial description for her species in addition to a much more elaborate backstory.

To me, she doesn't need wild colors or piercings or tattoos to stand apart.  She has no "magical" powers aside from changing from an anthro landwalking wolf into something more like a mermaid.

In fact, she's probably a bit drab because she's only black and white, with the body markings similar to an orca, and occasionally appears as a wolf with a whale's dorsal fin and flukes.  But I like her.  She represents my love for the oceans and for the mountains and forests, she suits my personality of being playful and affectionate with those close to me, but aloof and quiet around those I don't know well.  

She doesn't need to stand out.  She's mine, and she's a "keeper."


----------



## Nashida (Jun 30, 2015)

Wolf/husky hybrid here. I know, soooooooooo original. I also have another character who's a dracabat, a dragon-cat-bat hybrid.

One of my other good friends is a tycoon, a tiger/raccoon mix. We call him Traffic Cone.


----------



## metafang (Jul 2, 2015)

woa dang. 

yeah all power to the imagination. the other side of the imagination coin is limitation and i think its fun to play with both worlds. 

I think it's interesting too how "hybrids" of any categories we think of as exclusive, ask our minds to stretch, which is healthy.


----------



## Sylox (Jul 2, 2015)

People who have hybrids are just looking for attention, nothing more. :V


----------



## jorinda (Jul 2, 2015)

Hell_Charm said:


> Did you know that an actual suit of this character exists?


There's a link to the fursuit in my post. So yes, I did know that.


----------



## Wakor (Jul 3, 2015)

Sylox said:


> People who have hybrids are just looking for attention, nothing more. :V


Yeah, I'm sure it has nothing to do with imagination, having an interest in more than one species, or any of that fancy stuff.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Jul 3, 2015)

Sylox said:


> People who have hybrids are just looking for attention, nothing more. :V


That's why I mixed all the foxes together into one! Honestly, Kit isn't any particular species of fox; if I had to settle on one I'd say he was some kind of cultivated Red Fox with an odd color. Those ears are a little big though. 
His name's a hybrid, anyway (*Kit* Fox and *RÃ¼ppell*'s Fox).


----------



## PheonixDragon (Jul 3, 2015)

The weirdest hybrid I saw was a Hippogryph/Fox sona with a bit of dragon characteristicts.

I mean, a hippogryph is technically already a hybrid (eagle/horse, I guess?), so why adding a fluffy fox tail and ears to it?


----------



## WolfNightV4X1 (Jul 3, 2015)

Representing! I love hybrids, they intrigue me.

Mine is an avian/wolf hybrid. However, the only observed characteristics is it looks like a winged wolf. I based him on the maximum ride series where the characters were genetically modified experiments that are avian- human hybrids. Besides possessing wings they have high metabolism, lithe and tall bodies, instinctual directional abilities, air sacs, and hollow bones. Same goes for mine.

More specifically, mine's a Leucistic Eurasian Griffon/Florida Black Wolf hybrid...there-s more backstory to why I picked those specific species but yeah.


----------



## MikeTheBlueFox (Jul 11, 2015)

When nobody's looking,_ I'm a fusky. _

_Fox husky o_3_o 

_But I go as fox since people ask me what fusky means all the time .w.


----------



## foussiremix (Jul 11, 2015)

My fursona is a little bit hybrid.
My species has dragon wings.

And my species is made of light.

Lightwolve yep


----------



## AnAnomaly (Jul 11, 2015)

I choose a flying serpent, because I like irony. What could possibly be a more land-bound creature than a snake? I mean, just think about how funny that would look, flying overhead. Makes me smile every time I picture it.


----------



## JavaLeen (Jul 11, 2015)

basically every little furry here that's not a feral is a hybrid if you think about it. So are all winged creatures that are not birds or bats, so are taurs~

I personally enjoy hybrids. They require great creativity whish is what being any kind of artist is about so I say the more the merrier :3


----------



## SodaBubbles (Jul 12, 2015)

I think hybrids are cool. I don't care about people justifying them like where some people insist they're "non-magical" and have to be scientific and sh#t. I don't care if they're a magical accident, or a non-standard (non-scientific) hybrid. Although that chaos thing makes my head hurt @_@ I say props though for getting it to match the design sheet so well, but that's a bit too much for my tastes.


----------



## Ieono (Jul 12, 2015)

Ieono's "nemesis," and my second fursona, is an "Enflamed Leobull", which is basically an anthropomorphic lion/bull hybrid with flaming horns and a fire-mane.


----------



## Havokpaintedwolf (Jul 13, 2015)

im an African painted dog Ethiopian wolf hybrid mostly African painted dog for appearance tho but I do have white chest and belly and my furs mostly red so that counts as a hybrid to me


----------



## Nyro46 (Jul 13, 2015)

While I think some hybrids can look cool or cute, like a ferret/fox or something, I personally don't make them myself. The only hybrid characters I make are usually hybrids that have actually existed and can exist (such as coywolves, mules, ligers, etc.) but that's mainly so my universe of characters doesn't become too complicated.


----------



## Ryza (Oct 7, 2018)

Maelstrom Eyre said:


> I created my fursona (orca/wolf merfur) not to be a special, unique snowflake but because orcas and wolves are two animals I have always been fascinated by, and orcas have even been called "wolves of the sea."  And she did not start out that way, she was originally just a brown wolf that I used as a roleplay character in Second Life until I became more immersed in her character, developing a backstory and became more interested in the merfur faction of the fandom.  So, I got really bored at one point and wrote out an entire racial description for her species in addition to a much more elaborate backstory.
> 
> To me, she doesn't need wild colors or piercings or tattoos to stand apart.  She has no "magical" powers aside from changing from an anthro landwalking wolf into something more like a mermaid.
> 
> ...



There's actually a Native American legend of such a creature called an Akhlut


----------



## pippi (Oct 7, 2018)

<-- I'm a skunk/cat.  I really like bird hybrids.  I saw a macaw/wolf or something like that, and a parakeet dragon.  super cute


----------



## SSJ3Mewtwo (Oct 8, 2018)

Locking this due to necro


----------

